# Creature Company Wimbledon



## sebastienlatour (Aug 25, 2011)

Creature Company, petshop in wimbledon.

We've recently started selling reptiles (snakes, lizard and tortoises) and we're looking to get in touch with like minded people in the area to meet up regularly and discuss our hobby.

We're also looking into the possibility of having guest speakers coming to the shop and talk to the public. 
So if you're an expert in a certain area and would like to share your knowledge, please contact us.
equally, if you're interested in attending those talks, please let us know as well.

We hope to hear from you soon.

Seb from creature company


----------

